# tall tank opposed to long tank



## fatfatfish (Feb 4, 2008)

This is my second post here...and I am new to keeping (at least properly) fish...my tank is 9 gallons...but it is taller opposed to longer...I dont know the exact dimensions off the top of my head...if anyone is familiar with the BiUbe tank, that is what it is. Its a lovely tank, but I am curious about it being taller then it is longer. From my general impressions, most tanks in the store are long..and I imagine this is because fish need the room to swim back and forth. But is it not good if the tank is taller like mine? Will this eventually be detrimental to my fish? Will I not be able to stock it as full or will it not make a difference? I have a few tiger barbs right now..and I know they are active fish, they seem happy I think. I want to invest in a second larger tank, and create a barbs only tank (I really love them for some reason)..and I want it to be a longer tank. But for now, will this make a difference?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

More details on tank sizes please. In general, long tanks are best for schooling fishes and tall tanks are better for deep-bodied fishes such as angels and discus. Because air exchange occurs mainly at the surface, tall-tanks should be stocked more like shorter tanks of the same footprint rather than long tanks of the same volume.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i know exactly the tank you're talking about. definitely do not keep tiger barbs in there, it is MUCH too small. when i worked at petc0, we sold them, and i had to constantly discourage people from buying them. there's very little you can put in there, other than a few shrimp or maybe some VERY small fish. cylindrical tanks offer practically no surface area, so the oxygen content of the water is very low. not to mention that fish really swim back and forth rather than up and down. 

to those who don't know what i'm talking about, this is the tank here:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

That tank really limits your fish choices. I would put some ghost shrimp and some white cloud minnows in there.... Or maybe forget the white clouds and get a beta, since they dont really need oxygen in the water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree with Nelson (Gourami ^). That tank will not work for any fish that is schooling, a fast swimmer, or anything that swims around. A betta should be fine, as they are pretty slow generally......and shrimp would work, although you'd be limited on numbers. Those tanks aren't really good for much IMO....and I don't like them because I know people stock them incorrectly.

For a barb only tank, you are looking at atleast a 30g (3ft) for 1 species or more like 55 to 75g for more than one species of Barb. Most Barbs get big and they are very active and schooling, meaning that atleast a 3ft tank is recommended for most of them.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

The BIG problem with a tall tank as opposed to long tank is airation. I'd not use a tall tank for anything but plants & shrimp, perhaps some labrynth fish, as I can't keep it airated enough for 99% of the fish I have. 

The other thing, as mentioned, is the lack of area for the fish to actually swim in. Moving up and down is NOT the same as being able to travel and may actually stress the fish.

I have a beautiful hex tank that sits empty because I don't have proper lighting to put above it to make a planted tank. I may have to do something about that and put some wild bettas in there since they can handle lower oxygenation AND lower temps.

JM, ever so Humble O.


----------



## The Tick (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry, Lad, but I'm going to have to agree with what's been said. It's easy for evil to lure us with its bright shininess and tall, cylindrical tanks. Oh sure, it's all very pleasing to the eye, but it's still evil! While the rectangular tanks of rightness may not be as appealing to look at, they sure are more appealing to live in. Choose right and you can never go wrong!


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

just put some African Dwarf Frogs and a betta or a fancy guppy. something pretty that wont die.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

yea the problem with taller tanks is the greatly reduced surface area needed for proper oxygen exchange - some aquatic species like angels and seahorses seem to work well with taller tanks but these are exceptions. If for some reason you were gifted a taller tank or somehow came into possession of one, then I would highly suggest a luft pump and at least 2 air stones or very long air strip for bubbles to increase the oxygen levels. If you are in the market for a tank, stay away from the taller kinds (please note: some 75 and 90 gallon tanks come in 3 differents dimensions and may be mislabled or not labeled at all - the best way to determine exactly what size it is, is by comparing the dimensions - for example: my 90g was simply labeled as a 90g but it is actually a 90g regular due to its 4 feet long dimensions - there is a also a 90g tall and a 90g long as well) Ideally, anything between 55g and 90g should at least be 4 feet long. That said, your filtration should also be slightly larger than manufacturing claims for your tank size and having the outtake agitate the surface would keep your fish happier and healthy. Since yours is an incredibly small 9 gallons, and it probably includes it's own filtration, keeping the water level lower so that the surface is agitated will help alot. It may not be as *pretty* and for some people, can be noisy, but your fish will thank you for it by not dying.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

The Tick said:


> Sorry, Lad, but I'm going to have to agree with what's been said. It's easy for evil to lure us with its bright shininess and tall, cylindrical tanks. Oh sure, it's all very pleasing to the eye, but it's still evil! While the rectangular tanks of rightness may not be as appealing to look at, they sure are more appealing to live in. Choose right and you can never go wrong!


 What the hell is with this guy??? I ind it hilarious that he is so dedicated to using "the tick" speak


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Gourami, i love his existence on this board. hahah it makes posts even funnier.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Long tanks are much preferable, fish prefer to swim left/right and greater surface area means better oxygen exchange. Only advantage to tall tanks is they take up less space on your floor, but really, it's not worth it for the fish.


----------

